# 22 piece Commercial Electric tool kit



## gatti

I was wondering if anyone is interested in a 22 PIECE Commercial Electric Brand tool kit with bag? Not sure where to post this but hope it will not offend anyone by asking. :thumbsup:


----------



## Andy in ATL

SWEET! Is it free including shipping?:whistling2:


----------



## Speedy Petey

As a rule I stay away from anything with "Commercial Electric" on it. 
This goes for anything from cans to tools.


----------



## gatti

I could include FREE shipping.


----------



## gatti

Speedy Petey said:


> As a rule I stay away from anything with "Commercial Electric" on it.
> This goes for anything from cans to tools.


 
there is absolutely nothing wrong with Commercial Electric. The kit itself is decent and the bag has alot of storage. For someone that's trying to get started into the trade and that doesn't have alot of money this kit really is not that bad. This kit is hard to find and I'm putting it out there to help out. I only wish they had an affordable kit back in the days when I started the trade. Anyways here is what's included in the kit. I've priced some of the tools individual / half of the content and it did total a little over $100 so my estimate of the Value of this kit probably cost near $225. 


8' MULTI-PURPOSE WIRING TOOL, CUTS AND THREADS POPULAR BOLT SIZES 
7" WIRE STRIPPER, STRIPS 10-20 AWG WIRE 
8' LONGNOSE PLIERS, DROP-FORGED STEEL, INJECTED GRIP 
7' DIAGONAL WIRE CUTTING PLIERS, DROP FORGED STEEL, INJECTED GRIP 
9" WIRE CUTTING PLIERS WITH TERMINAL CRIMPER, DROP FORGED STEEL, INJECTED GRIP 
6 PC SCREWDRIVERS: 
PH2x4" 
3/16"x6" 
1/4"X4" 
PH1X3" 
5/16"X6" 
S2X4" 
CR-V STEEL BLADE 
ACETATE HANDLE WITH ANTI-SLIP GRIP 
1 PC SCREWDRIVER, 3/16"X6", CR-V STEEL BLADE, ACETATE HANDLE WITH ANTI-SLIP GRIP 
4 PC SOCKET SCREWDRIVERS: 
5/16"X3" 
1/4"X3" 
3/8"X3" 
7/16"X3" 
CR-V STEEL BLADE 
ACETATE HANDLE WITH ANTI-SLIP GRIP 
5-IN-1 SCREWDRIVER, CR-V STEEL BLADE, ACETATE HANDLE WITH ANTI-SLIP GRIP 
2 PC INSULTED SCREWDRIVERS: 1/4"X4", PH2X4", FOR APPLICATIONS UP TO 1,000 VOLTS, CR-V STEEL BLADE, ACETATE HANDLE WITH ANTI-SLIP GRIP 
6" ELECTRICIAN'S SCISSORS, DROP FORGED STEEL 
CABLE RIPPER, SLITS CABLE SHEATHING BEFORE STRIPPING WIRES 
26-POUCH TOOL Bag ORGANIZER


----------



## Andy in ATL

I just messin' with ya gatti. I'd rather see an apprentice make the effort to buy one or two GOOD tools a week and loan him the ones he needs in the mean time. CE is crap.


----------



## gatti

Andy in ATL said:


> I just messin' with ya gatti. I'd rather see an apprentice make the effort to buy one or two GOOD tools a week and loan him the ones he needs in the mean time. CE is crap.


 
I hear ya man. I never loan out any of my tools, seems like it gets lost after a hard days work and at my age I can't seem to remember who I lent out my tools to so my kindness had to stop. I would rather see a helper with cheap tools than not having tools at all. I thought posting this would help someone out. :laughing:


----------



## Greg

gatti said:


> This kit is hard to find and I'm putting it out there to help out.


You can buy those kits all day long in home depot. If you are in home depot buying tools at least buy the Klein tools. We had a young helper buy some of their tools, we didn't say anything but after a couple of paychecks he had Klein tools.


----------



## gatti

Greg said:


> You can buy those kits all day long in home depot. If you are in home depot buying tools at least buy the Klein tools. We had a young helper buy some of their tools, we didn't say anything but after a couple of paychecks he had Klein tools.


 
your wrong man, you can't buy this kit all day long because HD doesn't carry them. This item is a promotional item and was only availible a month ago.


----------



## Bkessler

Every hd in socal has those kits, and I bought one. I think there tools are just fine, I have about three sets of everything and for the price that commercial took kit is one heck of a bargin. I also have klein channel lock t&B knipex and a little of everything, they are not as good as other brands but they sure are worth the money.


----------



## brian john

> I'd rather see an apprentice make the effort to buy one or two GOOD tools a week and loan him the ones he needs in the mean time. CE is crap.


We set up all new apprentices with a tool bag, basic tools and wiggy, if he stays a year there his, if he quits there mine....

I find a properly prepared apprentice is worth more money and he is not loosing a mechanics tools.


----------



## Greg

Bkessler said:


> Every hd in socal has those kits, and I bought one. I think there tools are just fine, I have about three sets of everything and for the price that commercial took kit is one heck of a bargin. I also have klein channel lock t&B knipex and a little of everything, they are not as good as other brands but they sure are worth the money.


 
I agree in central Fl they are a dime a dozen


----------



## randomkiller

gatti said:


> your wrong man, you can't buy this kit all day long because HD doesn't carry them. This item is a promotional item and was only availible a month ago.


 
I see them all over NJ stores for like $50 I think. My apprentice bought a set a short time ago and I kept pretty quiet. Then he showed me the needle nose after he tried using them changing out his water heater at home, he was pulling out a piece of pipe with a torch, the pliers look like tweezers now with a huge gap in the blades but the tips touch.
I feel bad for the guy because of his home money situation two kids (1 a few weeks old and a non working wife), he's only 1st year.


----------



## JohnJ0906

gatti said:


> I would rather see a helper with cheap tools than not having tools at all.


I tend to agree with this, at least for a guy starting out. He might not know if he's going to stick with this. Also, some people take better care, and keep better track of their tools than others.

For a guy who looks as if he takes care of his gear, and will stick with it, I absolutely encourage them to go quality.

As far as lending tools to a helper, I tell them, "If you borrow it more than once or twice, it means that is a tool you are supposed to own."


----------



## randomkiller

JohnJ0906 said:


> I tend to agree with this, at least for a guy starting out. He might not know if he's going to stick with this. Also, some people take better care, and keep better track of their tools than others.
> 
> For a guy who looks as if he takes care of his gear, and will stick with it, I absolutely encourage them to go quality.
> 
> As far as lending tools to a helper, I tell them, "If you borrow it more than once or twice, it means that is a tool you are supposed to own."


 
I used to get back to a lot of the jobs we installed for service and I can't tell you how many times I would find one of my own tools laying up in a drop ceiling or on the top of a duct or piece of hvac equipment. That was with a company that would send out several apprentices with one A man and a foreman.


----------



## JohnJ0906

Who misplaced the tools, you or a helper? :whistling2:

Hey, been there, done that! 

If you borrow one of my tools, you are financially responsible for it... period.

If I lose one of my own tools, I an financially responsible... period.:icon_cry:


----------



## randomkiller

JohnJ0906 said:


> Who misplaced the tools, you or a helper? :whistling2:
> 
> Hey, been there, done that!
> 
> If you borrow one of my tools, you are financially responsible for it... period.
> 
> If I lose one of my own tools, I an financially responsible... period.:icon_cry:


The helpers, I am kinda anal about picking up what I have taken out, one of the reasons I don't give the truck keys to my helpers any longer. Not like they always ask to borrow something on a larger job.


----------



## brian john

Our helpers have keys to trucks and shop. Makes more sense from a cost stand point, if I can not trust them with something that SIMPLE, I sure as heck not going to trust them with something that could result in a life safety issue, the skills to be an electrician.


----------



## gilbequick

I'd rather see a helper with a cheap set of tools than no tools at all. IMO this is a good starter set. When they get settled in they'll know which tools are the ones used most frequently and which aren't. These are cheap and when they break them they'll replace the ones they need with quality. 

That and it's a hell of a lot better with them having cheap tools than them borrowing my good tools all the time. <-----REASON #1!!!


----------



## Mountain Electrician

gilbequick said:


> I'd rather see a helper with a cheap set of tools than no tools at all. IMO this is a good starter set. When they get settled in they'll know which tools are the ones used most frequently and which aren't. These are cheap and when they break them they'll replace the ones they need with quality.
> 
> That and it's a hell of a lot better with them having cheap tools than them borrowing my good tools all the time. <-----REASON #1!!!


Amen! Don't get me started on helpers and tools...the other day I asked a couple of my guys if everything was picked up from the area we had been working in all day. "oh yeah, got everything...yep checked twice, etc." Next day I walk by a PLC panel and see my brand new slugbuster set sitting on the catwalk. Cordless drills, ladders, wire, you name it, all get forgotten sometimes in the rush to get out the door at 4:30! I need to startchecking up on them myself, but I feel I should not have to. 

Both of these guys are good employees, just not as thorough as I'd like. I guess the first time something disappears, a deduction from the paycheck might help someone remember.


----------



## Whoupapi

*hey how much*



gatti said:


> I was wondering if anyone is interested in a 22 PIECE Commercial Electric Brand tool kit with bag? Not sure where to post this but hope it will not offend anyone by asking. :thumbsup:


Hi i was just about to buy one of those and they were gone and i was wondering at what price to goet it and how. Or maybe give me a web site so i can buy it off line thanks


----------



## JBIRD

i got a set close to this one at HD. for $70 with 25 tools and a bag. It was a sweet deal.


----------



## Whoupapi

*hey*



Whoupapi said:


> Hi i was just about to buy one of those and they were gone and i was wondering at what price to goet it and how. Or maybe give me a web site so i can buy it off line thanks


its me again um i was reading the other messages and could you include free shipping if you get this message send me a message or email me at [email protected]


----------



## gatti

I thought this thread was dead ...... I originally purchase 21 of these bags mainly for someone that's getting into the buisness. I was tired of the helpers asking me to borrow my tools. Not only did the helpers bought them I've met a few from other trades bought them as well. Whenever I see the green trim bags laying around at a site I count them out and it tells me how many helpers are on that site.  I have one left but I'm keeping that for myself mainly for home use.


----------



## gatti

JBIRD said:


> i got a set close to this one at HD. for $70 with 25 tools and a bag. It was a sweet deal.


 
The ones I've seen that HD sells a month ago is a 20 piece and the bag is different. More like a open tool box type.The ones shown in the pictures is a tote bag and carries more tools than the tool box type bag.


----------



## Trimix-leccy

What is the cranked screwdriver for? Never seen one here in UK [ except when trying to lift a a floor board :whistling2: ]

Also is it usual for almost all the tools to be uninsulated??  Here the opposite is usually the case


----------



## JohnJ0906

Trimix-leccy said:


> What is the cranked screwdriver for? Never seen one here in UK [ except when trying to lift a a floor board :whistling2: ]


Called a rotary screwdriver. Can use it for installing device and plate screws - not a lot of torque, but does well on a clean tapped hole.



> Also is it usual for almost all the tools to be uninsulated??  Here the opposite is usually the case


Yes it is. It is not permitted to work hot in most circumstances. (But it happens a lot anyway)


----------



## randomkiller

Problem with those tools from what I have seen on the job is that they are softer steel than the better brands, the screwdriver tips don't snap they twist out and forget using the pliers around heat or trying to clip off anything with some temper to it. Kleins they aren't, they don't even stack up to GB.


----------



## espkh502ltd

*CE bag*

Is that bag still available i'm an electricians helper in Pa id be willing to pay shipping. email me at [email protected]


----------



## HighWirey

Speedy Petey said:


> As a rule I stay away from anything with "Commercial Electric" on it.
> This goes for anything from cans to tools.


As rule I stay away from 'kits'. Usually there are one of two useful tools, the balance just add bulk and weight. And the 'kits' are less pricey for a reason.

Best Wishes Everyone


----------



## Mackie

Greg said:


> You can buy those kits all day long in home depot. If you are in home depot buying tools at least buy the Klein tools. We had a young helper buy some of their tools, we didn't say anything but after a couple of paychecks he had Klein tools.


Hmmm... Sounds fammiliar...

I got a little CE kit with 4 screwdrivers, a few pliers and a couple other misc. things. I needed a bunch of stuff quick and cheap.

Screwdrivers = junk. First twist on the first screw rounded the #2 Phillips. I'm happy with their Linesman's, dikes, and strippers, though. 

I'm slowly gathering a nice collection of Kleins...

---------------

What's the deal with Greenlee hand tools? My next tool is going to be a cable cutter and the Greenlee's and the Klein's are the same price, but I think I like the way the Gl's are looking over the Kl's...?


----------



## EValley

The screwdrivers are crap but I like the rest of the kit, I bought one so I could keep the extra set around for when the new guys ask to borrow something, I don't have to lend out my good tools.


----------



## randomkiller

EValley said:


> The screwdrivers are crap but I like the rest of the kit, I bought one so I could keep the extra set around for when the new guys ask to borrow something, I don't have to lend out my good tools.


Now that is logic I can see. Welcome to the forum, by the way.


----------



## EValley

Thanks for the welcome, I was searching tools and came across this page, so I apologize if there is a formal area for introductions. 

Anyways, I hated lending out perfectly good tools and having them come back to me in worst condition, or sometimes just out-right lost. This way I can keep an extra set of stuff around without dropping another $100. Also, from what I've noticed, they tend to buy their own once they get a taste of budget tools. :thumbsup:


----------



## highvoltage2153

*Cheaper*

Well I found even something cheaper:

*GK-25 MULTIPURP ELECTRICAL KIT*



Kit contains: stripper/crimper
Long-nose pliers
Flat tip & Phillips screwdrivers
Electrical tape & circuit tester
30 assorted insulated terminals
Weight: 2.00 lb.
Length: 1.63 in.
Height: 12.44 in.
Width: 5.81 in.
UPC: 032076642501
and just for over 16 dollars, what a deal !

http://www.thehardwarecity.com/?sku=5762943


----------



## randomkiller

highvoltage2153 said:


> Well I found even something cheaper:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah it's cheaper alright for such quality tools, it looks like throw away junk to me. Being as both of your posts so far are for hardware city, should we take it your a saleman? GET REAL.
Click to expand...


----------



## brian john

Professional electricians use tools built for professionals. Junk (cheap) tools are just that JUNK and make you look less than professional, in the eyes of your fellow tradesmen, other trades and customers.

be a PRO


----------



## BP_redbear

I buy quality tools. Period. End of story.
Klein, Knipex, Wiha, Greenlee, Fluke, S-K, Enderes, Bondhus, Estwing, Crescent, etc., etc.

It's not worth the frustration and inferior performance that lower quality tools give. 
Take your time and build up a collection of good tools. 
People who use the logic that "I will probably lose them, so why buy good tools?" never convinced me that's a rational point.
Sure, I may lose a tool here and there, but if you pick up after yourself, care for your tools, you will not lose too many. Don't set that screwdriver or pliers down on top of the suspended ceiling. Look at a combat medic on the battlefield, he doesn't set his knife on the ground next to him. It goes in its sheath or scabbard. Every time. Even though it takes a brief moment, he needs that knife for the next patient, he can't be scrambling and feeling around the ground for his knife. There's no apprentice to borrow one from there!!! (I realize I am going off my head here).
Now theft is a different story.

Thank you to all who serve and have served this country (military, Coast Guard, Fire, Police, Border Guard First responders, etc.), from a grateful US citizen.
Buy *GOOD* Tools!!
Protect your tools!!!


----------



## Aiken Colon

BP_redbear said:


> I buy quality tools. Period. End of story.
> Klein, Knipex, Wiha, Greenlee, Fluke, S-K, Enderes, Bondhus, Estwing, Crescent, etc., etc.
> 
> It's not worth the frustration and inferior performance that lower quality tools give.
> Take your time and build up a collection of good tools.


Even with big named brands you still have to watch out. There are big named brands out there that now are imports. Made right in the same factorys the cheaps ones are made at. You would be shocked to know who makes what and where. Now a days very few big names make their own stuff. They either private label other companys products, or bring it in from Taiwan or China with their label on it and sell it off as their own. Not any in your list necessarly.

There are so many tactics used. The biggest is printing a label for a product that is imported, but the label is US made. So they print US made and slap the label over the country of origin. Repacking fasteners in US made boxes is a good one too, hehe. 

A couple years ago congress tried to pass a law that would of made 100% full disclosure on not only product origin but actual factory origin. The bill had no chance with big business (not just tool companys) lobbying for it to fail. Country of origin has been a law for a long time, but private labeling origins are not.

JJ


----------



## gators0ntop

*how much and how can i get this kit*



gatti said:


> I was wondering if anyone is interested in a 22 PIECE Commercial Electric Brand tool kit with bag? Not sure where to post this but hope it will not offend anyone by asking. :thumbsup:
> 
> How much is this kit


----------



## MechanicalDVR

gators0ntop said:


> gatti said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was wondering if anyone is interested in a 22 PIECE Commercial Electric Brand tool kit with bag? Not sure where to post this but hope it will not offend anyone by asking. :thumbsup:
> 
> How much is this kit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $69.00 at home depot but it's junk.
Click to expand...


----------



## randomkiller

MechanicalDVR said:


> gators0ntop said:
> 
> 
> 
> $69.00 at home depot but it's junk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It looks like chinese imitation Greenlee.
Click to expand...


----------



## MF Dagger

Commercial electric is total junk as far as cans go.


----------



## REY CORTES

gatti said:


> I was wondering if anyone is interested in a 22 PIECE Commercial Electric Brand tool kit with bag? Not sure where to post this but hope it will not offend anyone by asking. :thumbsup:


im interested


----------



## REY CORTES

im interested how much$


----------



## user4818

I admit I use the Commercial Electric linesmans - as my junk pair for demoing. Cut through a live cable? No problem! $15 later you have a new pair.


----------



## electricalperson

randomkiller said:


> I see them all over NJ stores for like $50 I think. My apprentice bought a set a short time ago and I kept pretty quiet. Then he showed me the needle nose after he tried using them changing out his water heater at home, he was pulling out a piece of pipe with a torch, the pliers look like tweezers now with a huge gap in the blades but the tips touch.
> I feel bad for the guy because of his home money situation two kids (1 a few weeks old and a non working wife), he's only 1st year.


just buy him a new pair of needlenose. he will appreciate you for that. my helper doesnt have many tools, he didnt even have a voltage tester until i gave him my knopp tester


----------



## user4818

electricalperson said:


> just buy him a new pair of needlenose. he will appreciate you for that. my helper doesnt have many tools, he didnt even have a voltage tester until i gave him my knopp tester


He should be fired if he doesn't even have a voltage tester


----------



## electricalperson

Peter D said:


> He should be fired if he doesn't even have a voltage tester


he was hired to strip copper but the boss found out he was in school for electrical. he bought the fewest tools he could because hes not pain very well. he recently got a new tool bag and some klein tools


----------



## TOOL_5150

hey guys, I want to vouch for the bag - i like it a lot! I had a gift card and bought the last set @ my local HD. it has more room then my klein bucket. *As for the tools - i havent opened them and would be willing to sell them for the right offer!*

~Matt


----------



## gatti

Sorry folks all the bags have been SOLD ages ago............


----------



## sherman

gatti said:


> Sorry folks all the bags have been SOLD ages ago............


Coe on now I dont like when you tease me. I want to buy one .


----------



## gatti

sherman said:


> Coe on now I dont like when you tease me. I want to buy one .


 
It appears that Tool_5150 has one For Sale. Pm him, might still have it.


----------



## chadw

I'm a first year and would not buy that or recomend it to anybody. I sacriced for the good tools after seeing the difference firsthand...Used my craftsmen wirestripper and my journeyman handed me his klein strippers, wow.


----------



## chadw

I just googled this, and what do you know? Home Depot!!! $69 with free shipping!!! LMAO! Somebody got scammed from buying the "rare" set above.


----------



## chadw

gatti said:


> there is absolutely nothing wrong with Commercial Electric. I've priced some of the tools individual / half of the content and it did total a little over $100 so my estimate of the Value of this kit probably cost near $225.





gatti said:


> your wrong man, you can't buy this kit all day long because HD doesn't carry them. This item is a promotional item and was only availible a month ago.


hee hee


----------



## Pompadour

electricalperson said:


> just buy him a new pair of needlenose. he will appreciate you for that. my helper doesnt have many tools, he didnt even have a voltage tester until i gave him my knopp tester


i love the IDEA of the knopp tester (made union in the USA...), but realistically i do not get not having continuity on a tester. that is just plain ********. if knopp ever makes that tester with continuity, i will buy it.


----------

